# Yarn shops in Ireland?



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm about to take my first trip to Northwest Ireland. Can anyone point me toward yarn shops in and around Donegal, Sligo or Galway? Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey, I forget if Knitmap has international LYS/s or not. It's stored here on the forum and online.

Might be worth a nibble should you not get a nibble here. (

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~


grandpatty said:


> I'm about to take my first trip to Northwest Ireland. Can anyone point me toward yarn shops in and around Donegal, Sligo or Galway? Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks so much, Donna Rae. Your replies are ALWAYS pertinent and helpful. Have a Great Labor Day. Patty


----------



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks so much, Donna Rae. Your replies are ALWAYS pertinent and helpful. Have a Great Labor Day. Patty


----------



## katmeg (May 5, 2011)

There's a shop called springwool that is supposedly the biggest wool shop in Ireland. They are on facebook, bu you should be able to google them as well. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## kwgold (Mar 11, 2011)

I traveled to Ireland last fall and did extensive internet research for yarn shop locations and found almost nothing. While there, I was told by one small shop owner selling manufactured knitted goods (with a few small baskets of wool for sale) that almost all wool in Ireland is exported, despite the image that it's a country full of sheep, wool and knitters! I can't vouch for the accuracy of her comments but it certainly appeared to be the case, at least in cities from Galway to Dublin.


----------



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks. I certainly have enough yarn in my stash to last the rest of my lifetime, but yarn makes such a nice souvenir--especially from Ireland. I appreciate your response.

Patty


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been to Ireland twice couldn't find any yarn to take home. I had a hard time reading their knitting patterns and left that behuind. I bought an afghan and scarfs to take home. The knitted sweaters are beautiful but they are too warm for my DH and myself to wear.


----------



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I have been to Ireland twice couldn't find any yarn to take home. I had a hard time reading their knitting patterns and left that behuind. I bought an afghan and scarfs to take home. The knitted sweaters are beautiful but they are too warm for my DH and myself to wear.


Thanks Grandmann. I agree about Arran sweaters--beautiful but REALLY heavy and scratchy.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Check out goldenpages.ie for wool shops. I found a few in Galwy City listed there. I haven't been to Ireland in over ten years, but I have visited there six times since 1985. I learned to knit on one of my trips there and I fondly remember my sister (i.e., my knitting teacher) and I looking in every little town for "wool shops". We had a great time, while my husband scoured the area for bookshops. All were successful in their endeavors. I know that there are many shops on the east coast, still. Quills Woolen Mills is the biggest one in Dublin.
I loved the northwest of Ireland. Good luck in your search Slainte!


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

no wool shops in donegall was there a few weeks ago for the day. there are a few wool shops in the north of ireland in belfast city centre of which im only 5 mins from, also theres 2 shops on my road that sells wool but not a lot of it. sorry cnt be of any more help


----------



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> no wool shops in donegall was there a few weeks ago for the day. there are a few wool shops in the north of ireland in belfast city centre of which im only 5 mins from, also theres 2 shops on my road that sells wool but not a lot of it. sorry cnt be of any more help


Thanks Tammie. My tour doesn't go to Northern Ireland, but thanks for your post.


----------



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

KarenJo said:


> Check out goldenpages.ie for wool shops. I found a few in Galwy City listed there. I haven't been to Ireland in over ten years, but I have visited there six times since 1985. I learned to knit on one of my trips there and I fondly remember my sister (i.e., my knitting teacher) and I looking in every little town for "wool shops". We had a great time, while my husband scoured the area for bookshops. All were successful in their endeavors. I know that there are many shops on the east coast, still. Quills Woolen Mills is the biggest one in Dublin.
> I loved the northwest of Ireland. Good luck in your search Slainte!


Slainte to YOU, Karen Jo, and thanks for your advice! 
Patty


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

grandpatty said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > no wool shops in donegall was there a few weeks ago for the day. there are a few wool shops in the north of ireland in belfast city centre of which im only 5 mins from, also theres 2 shops on my road that sells wool but not a lot of it. sorry cnt be of any more help
> ...


no problem enjoy your holiday


----------



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks to all who helped with my quest for yarn in Ireland! I found some wonderful Donegal tweed in the gift shop of the Museum of Country Life in County Mayo and the Blarney Woollen Mills had mountains of Aran yarn at 2.75 Euros per skein. Thanks again to the great folks at KP. (PS, I had an amazing time!)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Besides Yarn I'm sure you found some wonderful Irishmen. The Irish are the friendess people they always seem to find time to visit.


----------



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Besides Yarn I'm sure you found some wonderful Irishmen. The Irish are the friendess people they always seem to find time to visit.


Don't they ever! Thanks again,

Patty


----------

